# Poor dogs



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes. Here they are. My poor, abused dogs that I think so little of.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your dogs having fun, beautiful place to take them-my guys are jealous.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor, poor puppies...you make them get wet, get sandy, pick up dead birds n get chased by white dogs! Meany!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree, you are horrible! But I see your pack is used to it and makes the best of their bad situation!

I love the place where the channel meets the lake. Makes me miss Lake Michigan. Or is that Traverse Bay?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What a horrible life....sun, sand, water. I dont why you have them at all......lol I love the pictures it looks very pretty there.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

You should be reported!

Lucky dogs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

PointGold

All of your dogs are beautiful-wonderful pictures. I'm not sure where you live, but I'D LOVE TO LIVE THERE, TOO!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Is that Lake Michigan?

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It's a dog's life, poor guys...


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

All I have to say is

RUFF RUFF, will you adopt me?


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Looks like an AWFUL life.. My boy sure is jealous of that awful life


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor poor POOR dogs...


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Of course you realize you're going to have to be reported, I sure don't see any heated towel rack for those poor dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those poor abused dogs should be re-homed at once! I'll give you my address :


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> those poor abused dogs should be re-homed at once! I'll give you my address :


Uh oh... you can have the naughty orange & white Pointer puppy if you are into bathing dogs.... A LOT!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea living at the beach is a horrible life for a dog but somehow Jack suffers thru too


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great pictures...Great looking dogs...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes such terrible abuse, I'm sure they hope you take them there for more abuse just about every day. Can mine join you for the abuse?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Abused? Well ok, maybe. I didn't see any treats being given, LOL. 
What beautiful, happy dogs!


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

I was quite reluctant and hesitant to open this... (didn't know what to expect, didn't want to read sad stories today or see "bad" pics) LOL! They are having a ball! Lovely Pics!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm personally quite shocked that you would post these pictures - animal control will be at your house this afternoon - to leave several more puppies who want to be abused as badly as yours! 

Max says he's on the way, I can pick him up in a couple weeks.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's a tough life....
They seem to have adjusted nicely, though!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

2nd photo top row, and 1st photo 2nd row, is Chance - he is a Zoom (1st photo top row - will be 11 yrs young in Nov) grandson. His sire is Ch Nitelite's Who's On Deck? He was sold as a pet to a wonderful couple here in TC. They wanted us to look at him to see if he could be shown, and we are now training and conditioning him. He spent a week here biking and running the hills to lengthen his muscles, which were huge but tight and "ball like". He was like a body builder trying to do ballet... He's been coming to class, working beautifully for Daniela, and his owners are biking him at home. Yesterday he got to do a field trip and swim in Lake Michigan, and get another bath. He does seem to be handling his weekly abuse with us very well , and we are looking forward to getting him in the ring. 
Tommy Zipper Face (in the pics with the bird in the water) will be doing WC/JH this year. He's never known anything _but _this sort of wicked treatment, so he's used to it. 
The rest of the dogs just figure it's their lot in life, so they go with the flow and don't complain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

PG, have you ever considered running a Summer Camp for dogs, if so, I'll have my guys packed, ready to go and on their way......

They would absolutely love it there.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, they're living dogs' lives...tough, but someone's gotta do it...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> PG, have you ever considered running a Summer Camp for dogs, if so, I'll have my guys packed, ready to go and on their way......
> 
> They would absolutely love it there.


I totally don't see you parting with your pack for any lenth of time LOL


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How dare you post such photos of abuse. My god the horror, poor things


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Capt Jack said:


> I totally don't see you parting with your pack for any lenth of time LOL


You're right! Truth be told, I'd have to come along too, I couldn't stand being away from them for any amount of time. I have a fit when one of them has to stay overnight at the Vets.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

So that is a what "quaking, paralysed puddles of fear" dogs look like lol!

Beautiful dogs! And just a little bit happy too lol! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> So that is a what "quaking, paralysed puddles of fear" dogs look like lol!
> 
> Beautiful dogs! And just a little bit happy too lol! Thanks for sharing!


All electric shock devices and heavy machinery have been carefully PhotoShopped out.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> All electric shock devices and heavy machinery have been carefully PhotoShopped out.


ROFLMBO!!!!!! Ok you made me spit my coffee


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Those poor, poor dogs! This reminds me so much of our almost annual visit to my sister's house on Lake Michigan (Arcadia, in the Watervale area) when the dogs just swim, play and hike all day long. We just refer to it as "Doggy Heaven". We feel so mean tearing them away to bring them home with us. I can't imagine any better environment for a dog, particularly a golden!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

You mean you make your dogs go into Lake Michigan? Its CCCCCCCCoooold in there, what the heck is wrong with you??? Pure abuse, I'll be over with my pups tomorrow!

ETA: we live on the Chain of Lakes...my dogs come out all muddy and covered with sludge ewwwwwwww.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dreammom said:


> You mean you make your dogs go into Lake Michigan? Its CCCCCCCCoooold in there, what the heck is wrong with you??? Pure abuse, I'll be over with my pups tomorrow!
> 
> ETA: we live on the Chain of Lakes...my dogs come out all muddy and covered with sludge ewwwwwwww.


 
Yes, we do. We force them. Regularly. Sometimes we even make them go to Twin Lake. There is a Loch Ness monster there. And we often make them hike up the sides of very steep mountains.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice photo's PG. Looks like lots of fun they all had. Best stop the abusing of those pampered pooch's.:uhoh:


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Yes, we do. We force them. Regularly. Sometimes we even make them go to Twin Lake. There is a Loch Ness monster there. And we often make them hike up the sides of very steep mountains.


 
Oh you are just plain mean LOL. My dogs wanna know if they can vacation in a tent on the beach there?


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

After showing him these pictures, Jackson packed his bags so he can come stay with you!

What fun, and what gorgeous doggies! Lucky, lucky pups!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

blue skies, white sandy beaches, clear water...definitely sounds like boot camp to me!! Hector is particularly interested in what other dead birds are on the menu?? Might just have to dig out our passports and head over the pond. Great pics of great looking dogs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> those poor abused dogs should be re-homed at once! I'll give you my address :


Forget me giving you my address. PM me yours and I'll head that way.

That is a lovely pack you have there. Each one a beauty.:yes: I love the pic with them chasing the pointer with the bird (I believe). I'll bet they were some tired, happy pups that evening.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a ball they look liked they had! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey would think she was being abudsed if I made her get wet and muddy or sandy, LOL. She DOES NOT LIKE EVEN HER FEET TO BE WET!.

Pictures of the pointers in the water made me think of one of my dad's pointers, a lemon & white (or we called him gold and white) named Luckey (the 2ed Lucky) Daddy and two of my brothers were quail hunting in Dec. and came upon a pond in the field with mallard ducks on it. They got up and my one brother shot and one came down in the pond.

Luckey was a quail hunter/retriever, knew nothing of ducks. He woudl retrieve anything you trhew so my brother ahd the idea of thrwoing a stick outnear the duck and thought Lucky would get the duck. But he came back with the stick. Brother threw the stick a couple more times and each time Lucky brought the stick back. Finally he threw a rock and it hit real near the duck, and of course sank. And since the duck was the only thing floaing on the water, Luckey brought it back.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Honey would think she was being abudsed if I made her get wet and muddy or sandy, LOL. She DOES NOT LIKE EVEN HER FEET TO BE WET!.
> 
> Pictures of the pointers in the water made me think of one of my dad's pointers, a lemon & white (or we called him gold and white) named Luckey (the 2ed Lucky) Daddy and two of my brothers were quail hunting in Dec. and came upon a pond in the field with mallard ducks on it. They got up and my one brother shot and one came down in the pond.
> 
> Luckey was a quail hunter/retriever, knew nothing of ducks. He woudl retrieve anything you trhew so my brother ahd the idea of thrwoing a stick outnear the duck and thought Lucky would get the duck. But he came back with the stick. Brother threw the stick a couple more times and each time Lucky brought the stick back. Finally he threw a rock and it hit real near the duck, and of course sank. And since the duck was the only thing floaing on the water, Luckey brought it back.


Great story! Pointers generally are not huge fans of water. So I love to hear about any who swim! Ours love it, and are in no matter how cold...


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Yes, we do. We force them. Regularly. Sometimes we even make them go to Twin Lake. There is a Loch Ness monster there. And we often make them hike up the sides of very steep mountains.


 
Up hill running training. Where your heart wants to come out of your chest when you get to the top. I punish my dogs and me like this to.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

The only thing missing is *me*  

Seriously though, I dont think I have ever seen your dogs to up close and personal. They look amazing, healthy and VERY happy!

You must be very proud. I would be!!

By the way, those pointers have the most kissable moufies. MUAH


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor, poor, pitiful pups! I plan to dognap them to save them from their terrible lives with you. Bathe them before I get there, though, would you????


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> Poor, poor, pitiful pups! I plan to dognap them to save them from their terrible lives with you. _Bathe them before I get there, though, would you????_


:bowrofl::bowrofl::lol::lol::lol:
I'll take dirt and all.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

This is Zoom... Happy as can be! 









Emilie & Zoom... The dirtier, the happier


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

And THIS is what real abuse looks like - with the help
of Norm & Emi


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I love the photos of your abused dogs. Mine should be so abused. I especially like the one of the dog coming out of the water with the bird in his mouth. When I first looked at it, I though it was a crab:uhoh:. 

Great photos of great dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yep. THey love their mud. 




Retrieverlover said:


> This is Zoom... Happy as can be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

What a shame that you take your dogs to such wonderful spots..... mine are a bit jelous......


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha. They are doing marvelously!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Retrieverlover said:


> And THIS is what real abuse looks like - with the help
> of Norm & Emi


Those are some unhappy dogs you've got there


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Poor abuse pups, consoling each other, you should be ashamed.

great pictures.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

For frequent water punishment. What regime do you do for wet ears?


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Forcing Goldens to play in he water! unacceptable!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

2Retrievers222 said:


> For frequent water punishment. What regime do you do for wet ears?


Listerine.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

LOVE the pictures. Your dogs are truly in my vision of doggy heaven.
My pups live in the suburbs and have never laid their eyes on such beautiful settings. I am glad they don't know what they are missing...I would never hear the end of it.
Thanks for sharing!


----------

